# The SUB 1200T HRV Searambler...Pro and Sharkhunter!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

All I want for Christmas is&#8230;

We have some good news for you - the Searambler 1200Ts are scheduled to start shipping the first and second weeks of December!!! 

Those of you who pre-ordered, we will be contacting you via email with order completion links prior to shipping.

But we wanted to offer something more -
In response to your feedback these past three months, we are offering the 1200T HRV in the Professional and Sharkhunter as well. ;-)

The Price from TODAY until December 31st is $1,590.00 + $45.00 Shipping. The 1200T HRV will be priced at $1,890.00 starting January 1st, 2010.
Consider this our early "holiday gift to you". :thanks

We are taking orders NOW for the Professional and Sharkhunter version, and if you would like to order the Searambler at the pre-order price you can still do so.

If you would like to order one of these watches, please use the link below:

*Important - if you have already pre-ordered the Searambler - DO NOT USE THE SEARAMBLER LINK to complete your order. We will be sending the order completion links via email and will post them in a specific thread.*

*NOTE - Pre order period is Closed.*

*IMPORTANT - these are pre-order links and the usual terms and conditions apply, so PLEASE - read the terms and conditions carefully!*

*The 1200T will be priced at $1,890** plus shipping **starting January 1st, 2010, so this is a very limited time opportunity to pick up the latest DOXA SUB at this** fantastic** price!*

*A few notes about the specs of the 1200T HRV:*

*It shares the same diameter and length as the 1000T, but is in fact one mm thicker. In addition it incorporates an automatic helium release valve (HRV), and is water-resistant to 1200 meters. DOXA's patented bezel is, of course, standard.*

*Stainless steel case and bracelet*
*42.7 mm diameter*
*44.6 mm length*
*15.6 mm thickness*

*This just in - the GMT bracelet is STANDARD!*

*We will not have final photos until just before shipping. *

*The dial represents a return to DOXA's roots, by not utilizing the "second" marker found on the 1000T series. Our inspiration was this:*

*







*

*Happy Holidays from the Inventors of Orange -*

*DOXA*


----------



## jthap (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The SUB 1200T HRV...*

Great News! Can I assume the 1200T comes with the GMT bracelet as descibed in the preorder post?

Thanks.

John

*******************************************************************
*reply from DOXA*

*Hi John, Yes the bracelet included is the GMT bracelet, sorry for the error in the initial announcement*

*DOXA forum Admin*
*DOXA watches inc.*

*******************************************************************


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

Does this come with an extra rubber strap as well?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

kfalk said:


> Does this come with an extra rubber strap as well?


Hi there - the SUB 1200 HRV comes with the *GMT* bracelet as standard.

A strap can be purchased.

DOXA


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any chance of some pics?

*Hi - please read the post - we do not have images yet.*

*DOXA*


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Early X-Mas indeed. Can't wait.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic news indeed!
Can't wait to see the first Searambler pics! :-!

I feel a Sharkhunter coming up.........:think:


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Will the sharkhunter have all white hands?


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

I for one hope this model will be more inline with the original lines and the thickness of the original 300t than what was attempted with the 1000t

I wait with baited breath as this could be the one!


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

Outstanding...thank you:-!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

zak said:


> I for one hope this model will be more inline with the original lines and the thickness of the original 300t than what was attempted with the 1000t


I might be wrong:think:, but I thought the general consensus was that they pretty much nailed the truest "recreation" of the original with the 1000t's:-!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

I for one hope this model will be more inline with the original lines and the thickness of the original 300t than what was attempted with the 1000t

I wait with baited breath as this could be the one! [/QUOTE]

Hi there Zak -

*This watch is DIFFERENT than the 300T - it is going to be thicker than the 1000T, it is going to have a dial that is reminiscent of the Conquistador as described in the initial post, and it is going to have an HRV (Helium Release Valve).*


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

So when would these ship?

Thanks!


----------



## Jib 21 (Feb 1, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> ]The dial represents a return to DOXA's roots, by not utilizing the "second" marker found on the 1000T series. Our inspiration was this:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


This has me both intrigued & confused. What "second" marker is this?
I can't see anything on the 1000t dial that isn't on the 300t dial that I'd describe as that.

I'm sorely tempted to finally go for my first Doxa now!
Can't wait to see the pre-shipping pics :-!


----------



## happy2behere (Sep 24, 2007)

on the 1000ts, there are tiny markers between the second markers. those are not on the 300t.


----------



## Jib 21 (Feb 1, 2008)

happy2behere said:


> on the 1000ts, there are tiny markers between the second markers. those are not on the 300t.


Aaaah, cheers!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ There have been several discussions over time regarding the "micro-ticks" on the 1000T. Subkrawler is one that has never cared for them. There are several forumers that also don't like them, but have not been as vocal. I personally don't care for them, but they are not a deal-breaker either.


----------



## Jib 21 (Feb 1, 2008)

jclevoy said:


> ^^ There have been several discussions over time regarding the "micro-ticks" on the 1000T. Subkrawler is one that has never cared for them. There are several forumers that also don't like them, but have not been as vocal. I personally don't care for them, but they are not a deal-breaker either.


You know, I would never have figured the difference in a million years and now I can't stop obsessing over which is better.

At least I get a very sizeable ordering window between pics and the price increase to decide eh?


----------



## xedrig2006 (Jul 14, 2009)

zak said:


> Hi Will the sharkhunter have all white hands?


I'm not sure if this has been answered. Will the sharky have all white hands or will it have the orange minute hand? Thanks, Doxa.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, extremely tempting, particularly at the pre-order price. Any chance of a Divingstar version, Doxa?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

dukerules said:


> Wow, extremely tempting, particularly at the pre-order price. Any chance of a Divingstar version, Doxa?


*For the foreseeable future it will be Professional, Sharkhunter and Searambler.*

*DOXA*


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

*This watch is DIFFERENT than the 300T - it is going to be thicker than the 1000T, it is going to have a dial that is reminiscent of the Conquistador as described in the initial post, and it is going to have an HRV (Helium Release Valve).*[/QUOTE]

The watch is reminiscent of the Conquistador! That is what I wanted to hear! Pending on the pictures I might get a Pro too!
Michael


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like another winner. SUB 1000T dimensions (almost) with HRV. Whoooooo, what's not to like? One question I have is why is it so thick? The SUB 1000T is 15mm thick and we know that a lot of that was because of an overly curved caseback. The SUB 5000T is 15mm thick and it has a HRV in it and it is a much bigger watch overall. Why is the SUB 1200T 15.6mm tall. The original Conquistador was only 13mm tall.

Pete


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Sorry, No


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Im going to order the Pro in next few hours, so I think I can ask few questions.
If this questions were given in earlier topics and post, than sorry for double.

1. How much limited will the 1200 HRV series be?
2. What is the expected time for shipping of the Professional and Shurkhunter? (We know that Searambler will be shipping in first and second week of December)
3. Just need a confirmation here: 1200 series will have a slightly doomed sapphire with inside AR coating?
4. The bracelet will have standard clasp, not this form 5000T?
5. How strong will the lume be?
6. How much between lugs?
7. ETA 2824-2 inside?
8. Will the COSC version be available in future?

Thanks
Wojtek


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

Any chance of the dive helmet logo?:-!


----------



## Jib 21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gunscrossed said:


> Any chance of the dive helmet logo?:-!


Isn't that COSC only?
I'm sure a COSC will come in time if enough interest is shown.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

Jib 21 said:


> Isn't that COSC only?
> I'm sure a COSC will come in time if enough interest is shown.


It's on the 600T Divingstar and 750T Carribean both of which are non COSC?


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Agreed....it was Seahunters logo before COSC and agreed again, The helmet would be awesome on the 1200T 


Gunscrossed said:


> It's on the 600T Divingstar and 750T Carribean both of which are non COSC?


----------



## Jib 21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gunscrossed said:


> It's on the 600T Divingstar and 750T Carribean both of which are non COSC?


D'oh!! Of course. My bad.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Not much love for Divingstar these days. :-(


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

Or the scuba diver from the 300T Seahunter,









Doxa's just look extra cool with a logo.b-)


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

gunscrossed said:


> *doxa's just look extra cool with a logo*.b-)


+ 1000 :-!


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh boy. I'm starting to think I want the Pro in lieu of the SR that I pre-ordered! Choices suck! LOL.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Agreed...... Logos Rock! Most of my doxas are Branded (Tattooed) W/Logos:
*1.Doxa Army*
*2.Doxa Aqualung /U.S. Divers Quartz (black dial)*
*3.Doxa Sub 250T Sharkhunter *
*4.Doxa Sub 300 Sharkhunter*
*5.Doxa Sub 300 U.S. Divers/"Aqua-Lung" "Blacklung" Pro *
*6.Doxa Sub 300T U.S. Divers/"Aqua-Lung"Conquistador *
*7. Doxa Sub 300T U.S..Divers/"Aqua-Lung" (Silver Dial) Sharkhunter "Silver Sharkie"
8.Doxa Sub 300T Reissue Seahunters Edition Professional 
9.Doxa Sub 300T U.S..Divers/"Aqua-Lung" Searambler *
*10.Doxa Sub 300T U.S..Divers/Syncron Sharkhunter 
11.Doxa Sub 300T U.S..Divers/"Aqua-Lung" Professional
12.Doxa Sub 600T Vintage Spirotechnique Professional 
13.Tag Heuer 200 Meters Automatic Spirotechnique Professional 
14.Avricoste 200 Meters Automatic Spirotechnique Professional 
15.Doxa Sub 600TSeahunters Edition Divingstar 
16.Doxa Sub 750T Seahunters Edition Carribean 
17. Doxa Sub 750T Clive Cussler Edition "White Shark"
18.Doxa Sub 1000T Tusa Carribean 
19.Doxa Sub 1000T Project Aware Professional 
20. Doxa Sub 1000T COSC Limited Edition Sharkhunter 
21.Philip Watch (Jenny) Caribbean 1000 
22.Citizen Hyper Aqualand Promaster Quartz 
23.Zinex Trimix GMT 2000 Meter Special Deepdiver Edition 
24.Reactor Mares 200 Meter Quartz Force Watch 
25. Tressa Sub Automatic
26. Vostok Amphibian CCP Automatic Diver 
27. Cressi Sub Swiss Automatic 
28. Deep Blue Automatic Master Ocean Diver 
29. Scubapro Quartz Japan Made 
30. Scubapro 200 /Breitling Chronosport 
31. Scubapro 450 Seiko 6306 - 7001
32 Scubapro 500 
33. Scubapro 700 ft Swiss Made Quartz *
*34. Seiko Marine Master 300 Professional Quartz*
*35. Seiko Carbon "Fibre" 200M Quartz*
*36. Halios Holotype Yellow Dial*
*37.Korsbek Ocean Explorer*
*38. Orient King Diver (2 window)* 


Gunscrossed said:


> Or the scuba diver from the 300T Seahunter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> All I want for Christmas is&#8230;
> 
> *This just in - the GMT bracelet is STANDARD!*
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a $400.00 bracelet! Good customer business decision there DOXA. If I had the cash flow right now I'd buy one. And the GMT bracelet would be one of the major deciding factors in that purchase.

Anyone on the fence here about buying one of these beauties should now get off that fence and buy it! What more can DOXA offer here? Nothing! It's the perfect deal!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

|>Very nice Doxa, GMT bracelet, thicker case.
1000t is sweet but love the thickness of the 300RI = right on.
Regards
Robt


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

My only problem is, I really want a Divingstar next...


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

merde03 said:


> My only problem is, I really want a Divingstar next...


That sounds good. Get the 1000T Divingstar. I think that the 1000T has a pretty substantial bracelet, and doesn't need the GMT one. It just doesn't have the HRV. If you don't need that, then get the 1000T Divingstar. The new 1200 and the 1000 are almost the same watch.


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Good point Conky, sigh, there goes my excuse for "waiting"...


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

merde03 said:


> Good point Conky, sigh, there goes my excuse for "waiting"...


Ha ha, sorry about that. I think that the 1000T Bracelet is even bigger than the 750T one. In fact I think that it is the second thickest of the BORs, first is the GMT.


----------



## happy2behere (Sep 24, 2007)

Conky said:


> That sounds good. Get the 1000T Divingstar. I think that the 1000T has a pretty substantial bracelet, and doesn't need the GMT one. It just doesn't have the HRV. If you don't need that, then get the 1000T Divingstar. The new 1200 and the 1000 are almost the same watch.


with a height of 15.6 mm for the new 1200 compared to the 14.6mm for the 1000, i would have to disagree and say that these are not the same watch.
if you want yellow instead of a thicker case, the 1000 is yours.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

happy2behere said:


> with a height of 15.6 mm for the new 1200 compared to the 14.6mm for the 1000, i would have to disagree and say that these are not the same watch.
> if you want yellow instead of a thicker case, the 1000 is yours.


Yup, I said "Almost" the same watch.

Differences:

Thicker case
GMT Bracelet
1200 meter depth rating
HRV
No Micro Tics


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

lilreddivinghood said:


> Agreed...... Logos Rock! Most of my doxas are (Tattooed)


Much like their owner:-!|>:-!|>:-d:-d:-db-)


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

I know it's not going to happen but "Conquistador" anyone?:-!


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Muy Fuerte Signore!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

All I gotta say is this entire series of watches is going to ROCK the house :-!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: The SUB 1200T HRV...*

*We are taking orders NOW for the Professional and Sharkhunter version, and if you would like to order the Searambler at the pre-order price you can still do so.

If you would like to order one of these watches, please use the link below:

* *Important - if you have already pre-ordered the Searambler - DO NOT USE THESE LINKS!

* 
What links are the folks who pre-ordered the SR to use??


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

edit: Doxa answered Liz in the post below.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The SUB 1200T HRV...*



laughinggull said:


> *We are taking orders NOW for the Professional and Sharkhunter version, and if you would like to order the Searambler at the pre-order price you can still do so.*
> 
> *If you would like to order one of these watches, please use the link below:*
> 
> ...


*Hi Liz, *

*the order completion links for the Searambler will be placed in a separate thread, and will also be emailed to those folks who pre-ordered.*

*DOXA*


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

To Doxa Admin:
Interested in purchasing the SR version (this will be my fifth direct purchase Doxa), but when can we expect a pic? Thanks.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Doxa...the clock is ticking.....:-x :-x :-x :-x

pweeeeeeeeeeeeeze post a pic of the Sharkhunter so we can know whether it has white or orange minute hand (I vote for white)...but I may be able to go either way 

I can't pre-order until I see it ---- and many people will be away between Christmas and New Years....


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone receive the last payment notice from Doxa for the SeaRambler Order ?


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

These watches sound like they are going to be awesome and a great addition to anyones Doxa collection. My goal next year is to own another one of these puppies. Now I just need to decide whether or not I go Sharkhunter or Pro :think:.


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

As soon as I see a photo....


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't wait to see a photo as well! This will help me decide what my next Doxa will be.


----------



## truea (Oct 16, 2009)

OK This is the second week in December - Is the SR shipping yet?


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Can we see some pictures please!!!!:think: I would not order a watch sight unseen.;-)


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

lilreddivinghood said:


> can we see some pictures please!!!!:think: I would not order a watch sight unseen.;-)


+1!!


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> All I want for Christmas is&#8230;
> 
> We have some good news for you - the Searambler 1200Ts are scheduled to start shipping the first and second weeks of December!!!
> 
> ...


Dear Doxa,

Like the other members, I am wondering if you have the photos of the 1200 yet? I would like to see the photo of the watch before I order one?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I think almost everyone is waiting for photos before pre-order.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

Did we ever find out if the Sharkhunter has white hands?


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Someone asked if the SR is shipping yet.... I was contacted by Doxa a few days ago, made the final payment, and was told that shipment would be within 48 hours of payment. I'm still waiting for the tracking number but totally psyched too.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm at the 48 hour mark and no tracking number yet. Starting to worry a bit. I've never had a delay like this.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Doxa told me that mine would ship no later than Thursday. ( tomorrow)


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks again Doxa for building this watch in Searambler form. I know we harangued you a bit this year, and I appreciate the response.

My order is in and finalized. I hope I'm in time for the first outgoing shipment! :-!

Rob


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm just anxious to know when to expect it so that I can plan my schedule out and be home. FedEx is my least favorite carrier as they are not homeowner friendly in terms of delivery hours and their terminal is a distance away with an airport and industrial areas in between, making it a long traffic-laden drive to pick it up.

I don't have an office address for delivery, nor a staff to sign for it.

Just let me know Doxa, so that I can plan for it around a busy holiday schedule.

Just anxious as I have long-awaited this watch.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Just received confirmation! Now I'm a happy old man. Thanks for hearing my ruminations Doxa!


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got the confirmation email too about the shipment on this baby. What I'm curious though is the numbering for the watch. In my email it said mine is serial number 32. But 32 of what? 50? 75? I'm curious as to how many they made!!!!

And I wanna see good pictures as I won't have access to this watch for another 3 1/2- 4 months before I come home from Iraq.


----------



## truea (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is is picture of mine while I wait for Doxa to post some.

http://www.guzer.com/pictures/fedex_tipped.jpg


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great stuff! Well done! Can't stop laughing...John


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The SUB 1200T HRV...*

Isn't the GMT bracelet the same as the Sub1000T?


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

..ah you tricked me! I thought I might see a real photo of one of these watches. 

I was considering one of these watches but there seems to be a strange time crunch and no photos. 

I mean Doxa doesn't have to make them pro photos, just a half-way decent couple of stills+wrist shot would be fine. :-!


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

subrosa said:


> ..ah you tricked me! I thought i might see a real photo of one of these watches.
> 
> I was considering one of these watches but there seems to be a strange time crunch and no photos.
> 
> I mean doxa doesn't have to make them pro photos, just a half-way decent couple of stills+wrist shot would be fine. :-!


+1|>


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

For those of us who have been long-time Doxaholics, we've grown accustomed to this. Doxa often ships its first batch of a new model before it takes the opportunity to post up a good shot. Not ideal, but I'm used to it.

Rob


----------



## Gunscrossed (Feb 10, 2006)

roberev said:


> For those of us who have been long-time Doxaholics, we've grown accustomed to this. Doxa often ships its first batch of a new model before it takes the opportunity to post up a good shot. Not ideal, but I'm used to it.
> 
> Rob


I've also been a long time "Doxaholic" Rob but when you pay $1600. for a watch it would be nice to see what you're getting.
I've asked the question, does the Sharkhunter have white hands? Not hard to answer?
Don't want to been seen as complaining but show the customer a little respect.
This will be my sixth Doxa, third new from the factory, so I know how it goes.
My deposit for this was paid back in August, so 4 1/2 months ago, and no picture of even the dial:think:


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

CityMorgue said:


> In my email it said mine is serial number 32. But 32 of what? 50? 75?


I'm betting 32/5000 as if Doxa uses their usual method, all of the 1200 dial colors will be included|>


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Gunscrossed said:


> I've also been a long time "Doxaholic" Rob but when you pay $1600. for a watch it would be nice to see what you're getting.
> I've asked the question, does the Sharkhunter have white hands? Not hard to answer?
> Don't want to been seen as complaining but show the customer a little respect.
> This will be my sixth Doxa, third new from the factory, so I know how it goes.
> My deposit for this was paid back in August, so 4 1/2 months ago, and no picture of even the dial:think:


No disagreement . . . just recognizing that this is par for the course.

Rob


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

All I want for Christmas is&#8230;

We have some good news for you - the Searambler 1200Ts are scheduled to start shipping the first and second weeks of December!!! 

Those of you who pre-ordered, we will be contacting you via email with order completion links prior to shipping.

But we wanted to offer something more -
In response to your feedback these past three months, we are offering the 1200T HRV in the Professional and Sharkhunter as well. ;-)

The Price from TODAY until December 31st is $1,590.00 + $45.00 Shipping. The 1200T HRV will be priced at $1,890.00 starting January 1st, 2010.
Consider this our early "holiday gift to you". :thanks

We are taking orders NOW for the Professional and Sharkhunter version, and if you would like to order the Searambler at the pre-order price you can still do so.

If you would like to order one of these watches, please use the link below:

*Important - if you have already pre-ordered the Searambler - DO NOT USE THE SEARAMBLER LINK to complete your order. We will be sending the order completion links via email and will post them in a specific thread.*

*Professional https://www.doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=188*

*Sharkhunter https://www.doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=189*

*Searambler https://www.doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=190*

*IMPORTANT - these are pre-order links and the usual terms and conditions apply, so PLEASE - read the terms and conditions carefully!*

*The 1200T will be priced at $1,890** plus shipping **starting January 1st, 2010, so this is a very limited time opportunity to pick up the latest DOXA SUB at this** fantastic** price!*

*A few notes about the specs of the 1200T HRV:*

*It shares the same diameter and length as the 1000T, but is in fact one mm thicker. In addition it incorporates an automatic helium release valve (HRV), and is water-resistant to 1200 meters. DOXA's patented bezel is, of course, standard.*

*Stainless steel case and bracelet*
*42.7 mm diameter*
*44.6 mm length*
*15.6 mm thickness*

*This just in - the GMT bracelet is STANDARD!*

*We will not have final photos until just before shipping. *

*The dial represents a return to DOXA's roots, by not utilizing the "second" marker found on the 1000T series. Our inspiration was this:*

*







*

*Happy Holidays from the Inventors of Orange -*

*DOXA*


----------

